# ''will rock'' not willing to play!!!!



## tweety_bird_bunny (Oct 11, 2004)

hi...
i bought CD of will rock...
it installed perfectly.... but as i clicked on its icon, it shows a error..
" gsvideoinit() failed '' .... how can i correct this?????


----------



## GameAddict (Oct 11, 2004)

*May be this link can answer your question....*

*www.techimo.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-114854.html


----------



## sweetvenom (Oct 11, 2004)

*videoinit() failure*

You have bought a cracked CD. You have to replace the original EXE file with the cracked version. Also check whether your graphics card is supported by the game


----------



## sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

the ripped game dont work here either.


----------



## ice (Oct 12, 2004)

Whats will rock?


----------



## sniper (Oct 12, 2004)

Kindof SeriousSam type game

*www.stuff24.de/images/wallpaper/willrock.jpg
*www.pcpointer.de/pics/willrock/willrock_big1.jpg
*www.pcpointer.de/pics/willrock/willrock_big2.jpg
*www.pcpointer.de/pics/willrock/willrock_big3.jpg
*www.pcpointer.de/pics/willrock/willrock_big4.jpg
*www.pcpointer.de/pics/willrock/willrock_big5.jpg


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey tat error sounds like a video problem.Try updating ur video drivers.
Tat should work .

If it dosent reply back with ur system specs.


----------



## swatkat (Oct 12, 2004)

update directx to 9.0c,update ur graphics driver and then try.close all other applications while playing.


----------

